# Atlantis Model Compnay Poll



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*Atlantis Model Company Poll*

Check it out. I know it's not that pleasing to the eye but it works.
http://atlantismodelcompany.blogspot.com/

Also please send any cool Atlantis and Aurora Buildups so I can post them on the blog email them *here*


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

So looking at that it appears that Atlantis are doing some reissues and Dencomm might be doing some new PS kits?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

It would be pretty neat to have a newly tooled Robin Hood.  

~RK~


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You're more than welcome to use any pics you want out of my photo album if they're of any use....

Chris.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Is there a "Yes" button? :wave:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Indeed, I want em all! But...I voted Blackbeard.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Well, shoot, the wild life kits started strong but are now lagging behind. Really hope the Big Horn Sheep and Cougar and Fawn get re-poped. Those are impossible to find, much less find at an affordable price.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Solium said:


> Well, shoot, the wild life kits started strong but are now lagging behind. Really hope the Big Horn Sheep and Cougar and Fawn get re-poped. Those are impossible to find, much less find at an affordable price.


I have them in my collection but would LOVE to get them to build again! I have the boxed Apache and won't touch him so I hope he gets re popped!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Love the selection of kits chosen.The Apache Warrior on Horse is a must.Are we talking about the miniature Robin Hood set.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Robin Hood would be 1-8 scale new tool


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

MEGA1 said:


> Check it out. I know it's not that pleasing to the eye but it works.
> http://atlantismodelcompany.blogspot.com/
> 
> Also please send any cool Atlantis and Aurora Buildups so I can post them on the blog email them *here*


Just sent you an email of my T-Rex!
And I'd love to get Robin Hood too! Love Errol Flinn!


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*updated*

Just uploaded it Chinxy! great work just like the box art anyelse please email. 
Chris your photo album where?


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Chris I figured it out


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I must be missing something. Is there a poll...I can't see one?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I love to see a Tarzan and Cheeta:thumbsup:


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

The poll is posted on the blog link.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

wolfman66 said:


> I love to see a Tarzan and Cheeta:thumbsup:


Me too. If it happened, would this be a re-issue (of a kit I've never heard of), or a new kit?


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

That Blackbeard sculpt looks awesome...hope that gets re-popped. I'd like to see the Bighorn Sheep, too.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm hoping all this gets redone eventually, as I perhaps prematurely sold my original pirates and gladiators and viking. Hopefully the poll is too see which ones they do 1st?


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

otto said:


> I'm hoping all this gets redone eventually, as I perhaps prematurely sold my original pirates and gladiators and viking. Hopefully the poll is too see which ones they do 1st?


Me too. I would purchase 98% of what is on that list if it was made available.


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

Blackbeard!! Can't wait!!


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

I've never seen Blackbeard before (whadda ya want? I'm only 33.). Very striking--would look great with my Sinbad.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I always thought Blackbeard had most dramatic pose and was perhaps the overall best figure kit Aurora ever made. Glad to see its got the most votes. And I'm not really a big fan of Pirate stuff, so you know its gotta be true! LOL..


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

wolfman66 said:


> I love to see a Tarzan and Cheeta:thumbsup:


I loved for Tarzan, as well. Hope we see this sometime down the road. 

Sean


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Both the pirates got my vote!.. all of the kits look great, but all the human kits are a definate purchase!


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Capt Kidd, Blackbeard and Big horn Sheep would be great to see first. Thanks for all your efforts on this.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

It allowed multiple picks. To be fair and honest I voted my most saught after Blackbeard and Captain Kidd, but there's not a one on there I wouldn't buy. 
I'd be especially all over the new Robinhood and the Hercules reissue.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

If you buy the new Bison and Bear kits there is a poll card included to mail back to Atlantis. Most of it has already been mentioned, but under the Aurora section on the card is the Phantom of the Opera and The Forgotten Prisoner


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Any drawing of what Robin Hood would look like.


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

How about the Man from UNCLE and the silver and blue knight.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The Silver and Blue Knight can be released by Revell,but the Green Knight was never issued.Only the original sculpt was made.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

SUNGOD said:


> I must be missing something. Is there a poll...I can't see one?


You've got to click on the link

- GJS


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Or buy a kit and get the mail in poll card!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I cast my vote...but how about a New Monster Model?....You know....something NEW?
Mcdee


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They dont seem to be so into the monsters as opposed to other figures. Which is ok since Polar Lights, Moebius, Pegasus and Monarch (dormant) do monster figures


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Dracula said:


> How about the Man from UNCLE and the silver and blue knight.


Someone on here (some time ago) commented that Atlantis would not do the MFU kits.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> They dont seem to be so into the monsters as opposed to other figures. Which is ok since Polar Lights, Moebius, Pegasus and Monarch (dormant) do monster figures


Yeah don't get me wrong...I love ALL figure models and can't wait for the Blood Thirsty Pirates to be released and lately I've been getting into Resin kits, Fay Wray, Escape Through Death Valley, Colossal Beast, Hanging Tree...but the last complete New Monster Styrene Kit that was released was Nosferatu by Monarch... oops I kinda forgot about Moebius Frankenstein and The Invisible Man...Great kits all ! But a couple of years old now...just saying...
BTW anyone know what the Robin Hood kit looks like?
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree with McDee.. i would like to see some new figure kits in development, like Sinbad and the Invisible man were brilliant kits!.. not re-issues from years ago, i will still be purchasing some of the re-issues, but would love to see and oeriginal kit hitting the shelves also!...


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Voted for Tarzan. Maybe give the Hercules kit an optional Tarzan head (since it was originally Tarzan)?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I agree, the monsters seem to be getting covered pretty well by Moebius and Monarch. While Monsters are my favorite, large scale Historic kits and heroic kits are a very close second. 
I's also like to see the unproduced Aurora Green Knight, a Robin Hood, or more Gladiators, Vikings ect. A series of mounted 1/8th scale 14th-16th century knights would be super sweet.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well Moebius just put back out the MotM Creature and Dracula is in the works.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*Atlantis Horror Hobby Kits*

As far as monsters go we want to do a horror series, Grim Reaper, Zombie, Scarecrow just in sketches at this point along with Robin Hood all 1/8 scale. Keep on the blog as this will be our place to post annoucements.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

BatToys said:


> Voted for Tarzan. Maybe give the Hercules kit an optional Tarzan head (since it was originally Tarzan)?


Now _that's_ a great idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

When I first saw this poll, I thought it was unusual because there didn't seem to be a theme or question. At least I don't see one. All I see are a bunch choices. Usually, a poll is driven by a question, such as, "What's your favorite movie?" Then you pick your favorite from among the given choices.

So, I thought maybe it's just the typical, "Which Atlantis kits are you looking forward to?" poll. It seemed like a reasonable assumption, but then the percentages don't make any sense. Usually, when percentages are presented next to the number of votes, they represent the percentage of votes each choice has received from among the total number of vote, and will always add up to 100%. In this poll, they add up to WAY more than 100%.

Now, upon further contemplation, it looks like this is more of a competition than a straight poll. It's a race to 100%. I can extrapolate from the number of votes and their percentages that the winning number of votes should be about 136. Do that mean that the first kit to receive 136 votes will be next kit that goes into production?

If so, it looks like Blackbeard has a nice healthy lead. That's fine by me, as Blackbeard happens to be the one I want the most!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

MEGA1 said:


> As far as monsters go we want to do a horror series, Grim Reaper, Zombie, Scarecrow just in sketches at this point along with Robin Hood all 1/8 scale. Keep on the blog as this will be our place to post annoucements.


 If you do a styrene Grim Reaper, I love you long time.....

Chris.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*Grim Reaper*

We realy want to do the Grim Reaper trust me. He would need his scythe and hourglass. Please post what you would like to see in the kit. Ideas are welcomed.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

A dynamic pose (a'la Blackbeard) would be cool- maybe swinging the scythe...
A well detailed skull, ribcage, lower arms and hands would add much to it too.
If a more relaxed pose, a gravestone base (one of the tall monument style grave markers with a small wrought iron fence) would look great.
To be honest, it doesn't really worry me much- any reaper done in a genuine Aurora style and scale (a'la Monarch Nossie) would be fantastic!!
I realise it's only an idea, but you've just made my day!!
Thanks

Chris.:wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MEGA1 said:


> We realy want to do the Grim Reaper trust me. He would need his scythe and hourglass. Please post what you would like to see in the kit. Ideas are welcomed.


Everything Chris said would be IDEAL...Man I've been asking for a Grim Reaper for years...Skeletons SELL!!! Just look at the Forgotten Prisoner...It's always selling out and always getting top dollar in resales
This guy would look cool...








In a Graveyard would be so Spooky...
Please make this one!!!
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I think Denis has it right there... :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Yep - thats the one!! Put me down for 2.
And as for a Zombie or Scarecrow styrene monster model?? 

SOLD site unseen!!


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*Atlantis Grim Reaper thoughts*

Mcdee, I love it, I think this kit would need to come with a backdrop to frame it out if desired. Next question, name all the parts you would want to be glow in the dark? This kit idea will be on the next kit request poll.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MEGA1 said:


> Mcdee, I love it, I think this kit would need to come with a backdrop to frame it out if desired. Next question, name all the parts you would want to be glow in the dark? This kit idea will be on the next kit request poll.


Well as the picture shows The HourGlass would look cool as a glow in the Dark Feature as would the skeleton...
Cool thing about Glow in the Dark is you could do the whole kit in that medium and the indivual modeler could paint out whatever he didn't want to glow...or buy a couple...one a fully Glow kit the other... Creepier... with just the bones, hourglass, and scythe eerily glowing...
Is there a difference in price for Glow Styrene as opposed to regular?
Mcdee


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

The glow is no problem. People like to light kits as well have to keep that in mind as well


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

A backdrop would be very cool and so would a couple of old gnarled trees...with a few bats, a spider, maybe an owl... Reminiscent of the Bama Box Art he did for The MonsterMobile kits racing down the old dirt road by a graveyard, the creepier the betterThis would be a hit, with us old Monster Kids,Gothics,and just the general public...especially at Holloween, What a perfect centerpiece at a Halloween party...Skeletons Sell, no doubt about it:thumbsup:
Hell I'd buy a case :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MEGA1 said:


> The glow is no problem. People like to light kits as well have to keep that in mind as well


Well the Hourglass would light up rather well... as would the Grim Reapers eyes, maybe even the Owls' eyes...I'd definately add a Lighted Lemax Full Moon to that kit(Or Something you added as part of) ...Let's not forget the Tombstones...Green and Blue led ground lights would cover these to add an eerie effect...
Man you've got me salvatating here
Mcdee


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

All I would say on new figure kits is make them as dynamic as possible. I really like Monarch's figure kit poses and Moebius's Invisible Man.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

You guys are great thanks. How about a raven on the tombstone or gnarled tree yelling out a cackle of death. He would need to be somewhat dynamic as well.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

A gnarled tree would be a prerequisite in a large Grim Reaper dio!! The raven would look great too.
GITD parts could be the bones, hourglass, owl (or raven), tombstone, fence, scythe blade, nameplate.
Clear owl, hourglass, lantern (maybe on the base?).
Is this cool or what?!?!?

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Solium said:


> All I would say on new figure kits is make them as dynamic as possible. I really like Monarch's figure kit poses and Moebius's Invisible Man.


Agreed...The New Horror line could look like this...
GRIM REAPER









ZOMBIE









SCARECROW








or...








or even this...








all Spooky and scary...and...
I'd buy 'em all!
Mcdee


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

It's a start did the same artists do everything I like it all.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MEGA1 said:


> You guys are great thanks. How about a raven on the tombstone or gnarled tree yelling out a cackle of death. He would need to be somewhat dynamic as well.


Oh Hell Ya...When I was a kid I used to draw a picture every Halloween of a Haunted House with Ghosts and skeletons peering out of the broken and ancient windows and in the Graveyard beside the house was what I refered to as a Ghost Tree...a twisted gnarled tree with cracks and knotholes that created a morbid howling/scowling face screaming at the Moon...Trees can be very scary and add unlimited depth to a model...
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MEGA1 said:


> It's a start did the same artists do everything I like it all.


Hmmm... not sure about the Artists these are all screen grabs off of Photobucket...but the gist is Spooky, Scary, and something that is generic enough that royalties are nonexistant because these kits would all be Public Domain...and best of all NEW!!!
Thanks for letting me bend your ear:wave:
Cheers
Denis/Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

All 3 ideas are fantastic and they pretty much have a built-in buying base with most of the guys here at HT...heck, some of us would definitely buy more than one of each! I'd grab a couple of Scarecrows without even batting an eye! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> All 3 ideas are fantastic and they pretty much have a built-in buying base with most of the guys here at HT...heck, some of us would definitely buy more than one of each! I'd grab a couple of Scarecrows without even batting an eye! :thumbsup:


James kits like these I believe would sell out...These themes are right up every Monster Kids' alley :thumbsup:
Can't wait to see how these ideas are recieved by Mega1 and Company:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

From what I read, they like 'em very much! :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

BTW received my North American Black Bear and Cubs kit last Thursday...as always, Mega, thanks for the great prompt service and for putting out another of my lost Aurora kits! You've got me for any future Wild Nature kits you guys put out!


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

On the Zombie picture the Zombie in the background would be the perfect pose. Not so much the one in the foreground. 

I like the Scarecrow with its arms out, much like Auroras Frankie or Drac. 

While I know the grim reaper is often posed statically, I would pose him with his feet apart and his arm back like he is going to take a swing. I also think he looks cooler with gnarly wings. (See The Adventures of Baron Munchausen)


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

On the last page a gnarled tree was mentioned in the background for the GR. This may be shooting from the hip but what about making a human face or two protruding from the bark showing an expression of fear & agony? Would that be feasable?

If Atlantis would make any or all three of these I personally would be all over it.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

The ideas are great keep them coming. I like the faces coming out of the tree.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmmm Spooky Trees...




































#3 is my Fav...the Happy Halloween one:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd buy a Reaper and Scarecrow if they were ever made in styrene. I like those pics mcdougall's provided but I'd prefer a creepy looking face for the scarecrow, to the pumpkin heads (maybe have a choice of heads....pumpkin and creepy face?)

Gnarled trees with a face are a good idea too but I wouldn't make the face too clear as it might look a bit cartoonish otherwise.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Here's an image I found of a real tree face....

http://gb.fotolibra.com/images/thumbnails/346760-tree-face.jpeg


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Soooo....when can we expext this Horror Pole to be posted?
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I wonder if it would be possible to tool the skeleton of the Reaper in such a way that other skeleton kits could be made from it, if it's not too expensive....like a fighting skeleton for instance?

Make a full skeleton which could have different poses and make a plastic cloak to go around it?


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

SUNGOD said:


> I wonder if it would be possible to tool the skeleton of the Reaper in such a way that other skeleton kits could be made from it, if it's not too expensive....like a fighting skeleton for instance?
> 
> Make a full skeleton which could have different poses and make a plastic cloak to go around it?


Nice idea but most of the Reaper is covered in a robe. The only skeleton parts needed are a head and hands. (maybe arms)


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm in. Bring 'em all on. Echo the sentiments about dynamic poses.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

MEGA1 said:


> As far as monsters go we want to do a horror series, Grim Reaper, Zombie, Scarecrow just in sketches at this point along with Robin Hood all 1/8 scale. Keep on the blog as this will be our place to post annoucements.


I gotta admit the selection on your website didn't turn me on too much but the pirates are cool and I like medieval subjects, but the subjects mentioned above would most definitely be on my buy list. And obviously those don't have to be licensed so no hassle there. Of course if grimmy knocked on your door he might be looking for some pay back for modeling him with no recompense!!! Keep up the great work guys.

Bob K.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Love those pics McDee. Now I'm actually inclined to go with the Scarecrow first but definitely the whole trio and more after that. I'd like the scarecrow in the field with a diorama setting such as gnarled tree and the hay thrashes or whatever they call them. A 1/10th haunted house diorama would be another neat one. Or maybe a haunted castle diorama. To make them unique though you need to do more than just the figure which means the diorama type back ground appropriate to the subject.

Bob K.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Solium said:


> Nice idea but most of the Reaper is covered in a robe. The only skeleton parts needed are a head and hands. (maybe arms)



True but a kit like the Invisible Man has some separate clothing and many parts so maybe it could work.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

rkoenn said:


> Love those pics McDee. Now I'm actually inclined to go with the Scarecrow first but definitely the whole trio and more after that. I'd like the scarecrow in the field with a diorama setting such as gnarled tree and the hay thrashes or whatever they call them. A 1/10th haunted house diorama would be another neat one. Or maybe a haunted castle diorama. To make them unique though you need to do more than just the figure which means the diorama type back ground appropriate to the subject.
> 
> Bob K.




Yes a diorama with the gnarled tree (with a face) and the hay thrashes could look really cool. 

What's everyone think of the idea of having a choice of 2 heads for the scarecrow too? 

A pumpkin head like in those cool pics mcdougal posted and some other face.....like this perhaps......

http://www.freakingnews.com/Scarecrow-Pics-56056.asp


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That's a cool scarecrow too. I always thought a styrene kit of the Disney Scarecrow of Romney Marsh would be cool but then you get into those licensing things with Disney which I hear are not only expensive but a big pain in the wazoo as well.

Bob K.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Here's another creepy looking one from a film...........


http://www.amoeba.com/dynamic-images/blog/Eric_B/dark_night_of_the_scarecrow.jpg


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

These kits would be a customizers dream(nightmare) come true!
Lots of Spooky items could be added :thumbsup:
Hell these 3 kits could have interlocking bases for one very scary dioramma:thumbsup:....just saying
Can't wait for this pole to start up...but I'll probably be looking for the 'ALL OF THE ABOVE' button to push
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> Here's another creepy looking one from a film...........
> 
> 
> http://www.amoeba.com/dynamic-images/blog/Eric_B/dark_night_of_the_scarecrow.jpg


That's from one of my favorite movies, DARK NIGHT OF THE SCARECROW...scary movie, but not THAT view of the scarecrow...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> These kits would be a customizers dream(nightmare) come true!
> Lots of Spooky items could be added :thumbsup:
> Hell these 3 kits could have interlocking bases for one very scary dioramma:thumbsup:....just saying
> Can't wait for this pole to start up...but I'll probably be looking for the 'ALL OF THE ABOVE' button to push
> ...


Interlocking bases, eh? Whatcha think about THAT one, Mega?! And you're not the only one who'll be looking for an AOTA button, Denis...:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Interlocking bases is a great idea!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have zero interest in scarcrow, haunted house, etc. type kits. But they offer other stuff so Im happy...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Well,the pole seems to be on the nose.The models that we expected to be in the right position by popular demand,as we expected.Sure hope the first 6 or even the first 8 selections will be the ones chosen for production soon.Go Apache on Horse go.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> I have zero interest in scarcrow, haunted house, etc. type kits. But they offer other stuff so Im happy...




The Reaper and Scarecrow are quite far from the top of my wants list but if Atlantis makes them and I like what I see I'll definitely buy them.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

I can see what you mean about a complete skeleton, His cloak would have to be seamed in the middle, similar to the aurora dracula.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

MEGA1 said:


> I can see what you mean about a complete skeleton, His cloak would have to be seamed in the middle, similar to the aurora dracula.




That would be cool!:thumbsup: If it could be done it could open up (pardon the pun) other skeleton possibilities.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

A complete skeleton would be great
but as a seperate kit alltogether...because to use him for different poses and dios he would have to be articulated...and a decent 1/8 scale articulated skeleton, to my knowledge, has never been done, so by all means, I love to see that kitted (as a different model). 
But the Grim Reaper doesn't need the added expense(and tooling) of an entire skeletal framework beneath the cloak...








The Reaper,Zombie and Scarecrow would work well with interlocking bases and I believe would sell well...
Now here's another thought for you guys to consider...(and God knows you have the horse molds already)
The Four Horsemen of the Apocolypse...
Here's kit #1...


























...again Public Domain, and to my knowledge, never been done in Styrene...
Can't wait fo your poll...
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

That might be overcomplicating things Mcdee. If it's planned carefully it might just be a case of a few separate limbs like you see in many kits and not a totally articulated skeleton. 

It might be more expensive yes to tool a whole skeleton under the cloak but it could work out cheaper in the long run for Atlantis as they could use most of the tooling for other kits, like a fighting skeleton, customizing kit etc.

The 4 Horseman's an interesting idea but I think it's fair to say that would be a lot more expensive than tooling up a skeleton.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Thinking about it............again if it was planned out well the only parts that might need to be different would be the hands. The Reaper would need a hand to hold the scythe and another to hold the timer glass etc and if a fighting skeleton was possible too then a hand to hold a sword and maybe a shield. Even then it might be possible to use the same hands to hold both a scythe and a sword. 

I'm no expert on injection moulding but it must be at least plausible, especially when you see the amount of parts some kits have.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm loving the reaper, zombie and scarecrow ideas, Mcdee! Would be a great foundation for a line of generic/public domain creature kits. Here are my very humble suggestions for this theoretical line of kits.

How about a gargoyle? Perched menacingly on the corner of an ornate building.

















Here's one that would be PERFECT for Atlantis. Grey aliens! This would be the perfect compliment for their line of UFO kits. I suppose having one standing next to a mutilated cow carcass would be too gruesome, but a scene with two or three of the little guys on a base together would be fun.










And one final suggestion that's a personal favorite. H.P. Lovecraft's Cthulhu. I don't know if this one is in the public domain or not, but it would be awesome.


























Anyway, this is just me daydreaming. In the mean time, I'm looking forward to whatever Atlantis comes up with! :thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

You could have a gargoyle in the reaper kit on top of a grave.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

True, and it would be a fitting addition to the scene. However, I'd love to see a 1/8th gargoyle kit where it's depicted not as a stone sculpture, but as if were an actual, live, flesh-and-bone creature.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

you guys have some really great ideas.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

derric1968 said:


> True, and it would be a fitting addition to the scene. However, I'd love to see a 1/8th gargoyle kit where it's depicted not as a stone sculpture, but as if were an actual, live, flesh-and-bone creature.




Gargoyles come in all shapes and sizes so if the reaper kit is 1/8th then the gargoyle could be too and it could either be painted in stone or to look like a living creature.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

MEGA1 said:


> you guys have some really great ideas.



We've got our uses!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I wonder if Atlantis will seriously consider releasing the top 5 kits we choose on the Poll's list,or top 10.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

What I'd like to know is ...when is the poll with the Grim Reaper, Zombie and Scarecrow going to be posted???
Mcdee


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

I will post a new poll next week based on all new kits ideas.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MEGA1 said:


> I will post a new poll next week based on all new kits ideas.











Mcdee


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

While all these ghoulish creatures are a great idea, and I would probably pick them up. (eventually) I much prefer practically everything on the original poll.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

The main ones I'm interested in on the original poll is Captain Kidd (possibly Blackbeard) and the Crusader. 

I don't think I've seen the cougar and fawn before.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Here's some more ideas for the Scarecrow......an evil little gnome or two peering from behind a rock or between some long grass/corn etc. 

I also saw a picture many years ago by Josh Kirby where the corn was in the shape of little human figures screaming as if in torment.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Any chance of seeing some artwork Mega?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

While we're on the subject of possibles from Atlantis...I believe some time ago there was posed to us the question if we'd like to see a continuation of the Great American Presidents line with Abraham Lincoln...any more to comment on that? Hmmm?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ Ooh, right! I'd be VERY interested in an Abraham Lincoln kit!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I know this isn't a wish list but here's one idea that's been mentioned before.....

A 2 headed giant. 

Might be a good idea since there's a 2 headed giant in the upcoming Jack the Giant Killer movie.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I'd LOVE to see a Presidential line of kits! I want Washington, Jefferson, Lincoln, Grant, Roosevelt, and more!

Larry


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I find the certain rise in the pole of The Crusader quite strange.Very toy like.I certainly hope that no modeler was allowed to vote more than once.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> I find the certain rise in the pole of The Crusader quite strange.Very toy like.I certainly hope that no modeler was allowed to vote more than once.


'Strange' is an understatement...that beat out all the others? Hmmm must be more popular than I thought...I'm still in line for the Blood Thirsty Pirates:thumbsup:....and looking foreword to your NEW poll!
Mcdee


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Yeah, strange. When I checked last night, the crusader was nowhere near first place. Heck, it wasn't even in the top four! I think it was ranked somewhere near the middle of the pack. I'd guess that a crusader fan figured out a way to cast multiple votes and got a whole bunch in before Atlantis closed the poll.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I still can't even see on that page where to vote?


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

SUNGOD said:


> I still can't even see on that page where to vote?


Voting was open for 9 days. Voting is now closed. 
I too want a re-vote! No way the Crusader is the number one most wanted kit on that list.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Solium said:


> Voting was open for 9 days. Voting is now closed.
> I too want a re-vote! No way the Crusader is the number one most wanted kit on that list.



Well many people have wanted the Crusader over the years so just because the vote went up quickly doesn't mean it's not genuine.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

SUNGOD said:


> Well many people have wanted the Crusader over the years so just because the vote went up quickly doesn't mean it's not genuine.


Could be. I have no idea how valuable or desired the Crusader is. Just hope the rest of the WL series get re-popped. But those got the lessor votes.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Something went wacky with the crusader. The poll is a google poll. I will try to find a more accurate poll. I will post it up on Friday night so stay tuned!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

A good looking Crusader made from scratch I would understand,but this one is too toy like.Of course,if many modelers like this Crusader and it gets done,good for them.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Was also surprised how the Crusader jumped up in votes.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I would buy the Aurora Crusader over any of the pumpkin, scarcrow, haunted stuff.


----------

